# Awaken Realms Vampire Counts Army showcase



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Recently we had the pleasure of painting the Vampire Counts army, full of beautiful and characterful Vampire models, in a dark, ethereally green paintjob - really fitting the dark nature of undead. 

Take a look at the pale-skinned ghouls and their bigger cousins that crawled from their caves, still covered in dirt. There is also the Mortis Engine pulled by the ethereal host of spirits. 

Finally, pay attention to the banner of Blood Knights with the army icon! 

Click on each photo to see closer the detail!















See more angles  at our website!


What do you think about the color scheme?

Also, it's also first test of the new background - how are the results?

Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I really like what you have done with this army. My favourie has to be the black knights! The turquoise/green effect is different, first time I've seen a VC army in those colours! Was that the cilents request?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another great job, I really like this force, has a more individualistic feel to it than some of the other armies you have painted, great stuff


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> The turquoise/green effect is different, first time I've seen a VC army in those colours! Was that the cilents request?


Yes, it's a delivered client's request for a "dark green, ancient scheme". The exact color and complimentary shading and highlighing was our choice.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

We've also done a diorama for the army! 

An old, ominous church was long ago abandoned… Then why is the light shining from within and what is the suspicious ruckus in the cementer nearby?



You'd like to have an army painted and have a diorama made in addition to it? Learn how to get it! 
http://awakenrealms.com/2-uncategorised/309-awaken-realms-dioramas


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

One, last model and the army is finished





I hope you've enjoyed our little trip to Sylvania


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Wondered how the army is looking as a whole? Click each photo to see The undead host in it’s full, un-living glory!


----------

